# e8500 overclock



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

I've just ordered a new setup with the intention of overclocking. I'm just looking to get input form those with more experience on anything else I should get before I start overclocking. Here's a list of my new components:

CPU: Intel e8500 Core2 Duo

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3R

RAM: 4x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-2t (2.1v)

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W

Graphics: SAPPHIRE 100258-1GL Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported

CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS9700

Case: unknown. Has one fan in the back and one fan on the side.. I'm not sure if the side of the case will fit with the CPU cooler or not though.

Fans: going to get 2 Scythe S-FLEX SFF21D 120mm for the case. They only move 33.5 CFM each though.. should I get something that moves more? I like these because they are quiet.

HDD: 40GB Maxtor IDE and a 1TB WD Caviar Black SATA

Drives: One DVD burner and will be purchasing a Blu-ray burner in the near future

Also wondering if I should get any fans for the chipsets. I've heard that a fan on the NB can help things out a little.

Also getting artic cleaner and silver 5 thermal compound. Was also thinking about lapping the cooler and possibly the CPU. Is it worth the risk trying it out for the first time on my new stuff? (the lapping)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

now were are cooking ! 

overclocking is not a quiet persons endeavor ! you want case fans that move more air and faster ................. 

that rig will overclock sweet though ............... we can get to 3.8ghz no sweat ...... probably even 4.0ghz without much stress


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/tt120/index2.php


look at the minimum and max air movement of this baby .............. it can be controlled from 1500 rpms to 2780 rpms ........... at full throttle they are loud ........ thats what gaming speakers are for LOL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its easy to hot glue one of these to the top your NB chipset heatsink 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185055&Tpk=40mm scythe


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha, thats just it... I have the computer tied in to my surround sound thats in the next room. It makes it tough to hear anything on the computer over my current processor fan unless I crank the volume... when I'm just using it for studying or browsing the web. When I'm using it for movies or games, I am in the other room with the TV and surround sound anyway so I don't care how loud it is because I cant hear it.

I'll have to come up with a little hybrid designing then on my case fans. Maybe get the quiet ones to use for when I'm just surfing the web and the adjustable ones for when I'm pushing the processor. I'll have to make some modifications to the case to fit 4 120mm's, but I think it'll work. Those ones you linked look like the ticket... as long as I can figure out how to disable the LED's:grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

they have the same fans without LED's


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You can also think about fan controllers. Slow when you don't need the extra cooling, then crank'em up when you do. You can get 3.5 drive bay, 5.25 bay models, different numbers of fan controls, led's/none, plenty of options and price ranges. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=fan+controller


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> You can also think about fan controllers. Slow when you don't need the extra cooling, then crank'em up when you do. You can get 3.5 drive bay, 5.25 bay models, different numbers of fan controls, led's/none, plenty of options and price ranges.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=fan+controller


Thanks for the idea. I have one on the way and a couple of case fans rated to move 110CFM.

I'm having some problems with the new build so I have to get them sorted out and get the machine running smoothly. Soon as it's all worked out, I'll be back in here to start oc'ing.

Thanks guys, can't wait!


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

It's up and running smoothly, so lets get down to business!

You tell me what other info you need and I'll supply it.

Also, what version of prime95 should I download? IIRC the older one was better for multiple cores, correct? I'll download orthos too... anything else I'm gonna need? I'm using coretemp for my temp monitoring and I also have PC wizard too. @ idle with the fan on high they hover @ around 28C. I'll be getting in some AS5 soon so that should drop them a little more too. Havent had them loaded much yet so I don't know how warm they get under load. Hottest I've seen so far was 36C on both cores.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you need cpu-z (free download)

also install Easy Tune (its on your motherboard CD)

orthos


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

then using a digital camera give us a pic of your MIT settings in the bios


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

I have CPU-Z and I'm getting easy tune now.

Ran orthos beta on the stock settings for 11 mins and got no higher than 44C on either core with PC wizard and Coretemp. No errors either.

The pics are in this thread  here They are the first 3 pics in the second row of pics about halfway down the page. (sorry for the link, the website wouldn't let me upload the pics because I had already done so in another thread)

since the pics I've changed my multiplier to 9 with the fine tune of .5 so 9.5x total.. which gives me the 3.16GHz that it's supposed to run at. I've also set my voltage for my RAM to 2.1v.

If you need the pics a little clearer let me know cause they're a little fuzzy.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry for the late response ....... I have now subscribed to this thread ......... I thought I did before; but ......oops


now lets get rolling


In the *MIT* section 

change the following:

cpu multiplier = *keep at 9.5*
Cpu Host Control = [enable]

cpu host frequency [385] >>>>>>>>>> this will give you 3.6 ghz 

Performance Enhance = [standard]

System Memory Multiplier (SPD) = [manual] >>>> there is a setting here for *2.0 D* we want that !

set first four memory settings to 5-5-5-15

vdimm voltage to 2.1volts (i think you already did this)



save and exit bios 


enter windows ........ check cpu-z for FSB speed on the cpu tab / then go to the memory tabs and check your memory ratio is *1:1 * / post the SPD tab from inside cpu-z



run orthos for one hour .......... watch temps ....... if they get to 63C ....abort the test


post back with results ............ cpu-z screen shots of all tabs


use imageshack.com to post your pics


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Remove 2 Sticks Of Your 1066 Mhz Memory ........... Its Very Hard To Get Decent Overclock With 4 Sticks ............. & You Dont Need Them !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*pay no attention to the numbers in these settings *>>>>>>>>>. I am just *preparing *the overclocking template for now .......... would be good though if you printed this template out and just "find" these options in your MIT section ........ but dont make any changes other than the ones I listed two posts earlier!


EP45-UD3R rev. A3

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [ 9x]
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.0GHz (333x9)


Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]


Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: auto
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: auto
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: auto
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS.........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................aut o
tWTR..........................................auto
tWR............................................aut o
tRFC...........................................aut o
tRTP...........................................aut o
Command Rate (CMD) ....................2t

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.………... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore….……….........................:1.332 ACTUAL (under pc health)
CPU Termination…............:auto
CPU PLL…………………...........:auto
CPU Referen.…………..........: Auto
CPU Reference2……….......:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core……………................: 1.2
MCH Reference….……............; Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.….................: Auto
ICH I/O……………….................: auto
ICH Core…………...……............:1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ……....1.800V............: 2.1
DRAM Termination .…0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll get back to you tomorrow with the results... and no worries about any delays in replying. I know how it goes, and there will probably be delays in me replying to this thread for a little while.. busy season at work + family in town = very little free time, haha.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I hear that .........


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to leave you hanging for so long. I had been having troubles with the new SATA drive and have finally sorted that out.. at this point I don't really want to spend anymore of my spare time working on this computer if I don't have to right now. I'll re-open the thread when I get some more time on my hands and we'll see what kind of speed we can come up with out of this rig. I appreciate everything so far though!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just start a new thread when time permits


have a good evening 


joe


----------

